# Ashes to Ashes Starring '80s Quattro Debuts on the Beeb



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

_Ashes to Ashes_, the sequel series to _Life on Mars_ aired this week on the BBC. A time travelling piece where the lead character goes back to he '80s. That's good, because it makes a good reason to also cast an Audi Quattro coupe. That it also stars Keeley Hawes (the voice of Lara Croft in the Tomb Raider games) doesn't hurt either. Alas, it's not being aired in the USA... though maybe it should with the writer's strike and all. Anyway, here are a few useful links if you're interested....
BBC Press Release: http://www.fourtitude.com/news...shtml
Wikipedia Entry: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A...eries)
Ashes to Ashes Trailer on YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zr5UhP58qgE


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Ashes to Ashes Starring '80s Quattro Debuts on the Beeb ([email protected])*

This show will do 3 things for the urQ.

Raise the public awareness on the car
Raise the resale value.
Raise the number of thefts

I personally can't wait to see it.


----------

